
Wi-Fi sharing solution that pays you everytime someone uses your Wi-Fi - charvelchedraui
https://redfenix.network
======
charvelchedraui
If Wi-Fi is supposed to be the universal access gateway to wireless internet,
why don't we all just get a single sign on user and password to all Wi-Fi
networks, everywhere.

RedFenix is a collaborative Wi-Fi network. Our solution pays you for every
person that connects to your shared Wi-Fi.

People or businesses share internet with their communities making money for it
and mobile users connect for FREE on all shared networks.

We are building a wireless network that is accesible to anyone in
collaboration with people, businesses and internet providers.

~~~
tiernano
Interesting idea. Couple of things... * coverage map? * app not available for
in us Apple store * android link fails * keeps showing in Spanish, no matter
how many times I changed to English. It also sent my sign up email in
Spanish... * no details on how to create a network * how is the connection
made? Is this hotspot 2.0? Some sort of cert? What do I need to share my
connection?

~~~
charvelchedraui
Hi, yes you will have coverage map in App. I just update url for android app
you can try it againg thanks for feedback on that. App Store is still not
available, will be available in next couple of days, will hide until
available. If you go to website, you will be able to change language, if this
persists, please use this url:
[https://www.redfenix.network/?lang=en](https://www.redfenix.network/?lang=en)
Sign up e-mails are in spanish for now, will have english version for emails
this next weeks, and portuguese as well depending on sign up language
selected. Thanks for feedback on this also. To create network right now you
get a device from RedFenix. We are not selling worldwide just yet, only in
Ecuador and Chile for the moment. In next releases, you will be able to share
any known network with password (restaurant, cafe, etc). We will encrypt
password and give access only to users with app installed, passwords are never
revealed. To make money sharing you DO need a device right now. Which will be
priced at less than $70, and will get rid of password sharing for good. Also,
if you have a compatible device or router you can use it and share internet.
We will soon release list of compatible routers and instruction to follow to
configure with RedFenix network. Any other questions and feedback are very
welcome. Thanks.

------
JohnFen
Or, do what I (and lots of others) do: run an open access point. The one I run
does not allow access to my LAN at all and I impose certain limitations on it,
but it's available to anyone. No credentials required.

~~~
charvelchedraui
This is very clever and useful, but not everyone will do it. I agree that this
is best thing, and if we all get together and have open access points, with no
password and even same name, would be amazing. We tried to get this same thing
your are doing, getting people on board with incentives. So people connect for
free watching an ad, or pay a very small fee to use the network everywhere. So
you will get some extra change at the end of the month to help pay for your
connection and why not, make it faster so network becomes more reliable.

